# Rayden Aug 2003 - Jan 2013



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

He was beautiful..so sorry for your loss..


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry to hear this  Rest In Peace Rayden


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Condolences for your loss  RIP Rayden


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss, run free Rayden...
Gorgeous boy, and pretty young too, so sad.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace sweet Rayden.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Peace little baby Rayden


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Run free Rayden, sorry for your loss Dainerra.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

so very sorry for your loss of this beautiful boy


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. 
Sheilah


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

big hugs to you at this very hard time. so very sorry for your loss dainerra.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

What a wonderful show of respect from the clinic. Very heart warming. 

May your memories of your beautiful boy help you through the pain of your loss.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

the house just seems to empty now. Even Singe is quiet. He lays on his pillow for a bit, then moves to Rayden's spot by the chair.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Dainerra said:


> the house just seems to empty now. Even Singe is quiet. He lays on his pillow for a bit, then moves to Rayden's spot by the chair.


 Wow Thats hard  I know exactly what you are going through. Ginger did that for about 2 weeks then I started getting her back to normal, 6 months later Princess had to be PTS that was the other dog Ginger grew up with. She is the last of the pack, but Jonas keeps her going...Thank God.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm so sorry. May he rest in peace.
He was such a sweet looking dog.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh no, I missed this yesterday. I'm so sorry.  

Keefer acted the same way Singe is when Dena died. He was not himself for a couple of months.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is so hard to lose these wonderful friends. The clinic's tribute was a beautiful gesture. Run free sweet Rayden run free.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

The house does seem so empty when they go-I remember that feeling-so sorry for your loss


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

So sorry for your loss. The house and the yard just aren't the same.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

:hugs: condolences to you and your family


----------

